# 1985 720 2.4L Electrical Issues



## storbeck (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new user but I really need some help. My battery will not stay charged, it dies a few minutes after taking it off a jump start. I replaced the battery, alternator, starter, battery terminal connectors, fusible links. All grounds and other wires look OK.

I've had it in to a few mechanics and some how they end up making it worse than when I brought it in and I end up having to fix what they broke so I'd really like to fix this myself rather than taking it in but I've completely run out of ideas on what else to look for.

Thanks


----------

